# Trading power of points vs. weeks



## Winterrose (Aug 19, 2014)

My wife and I have a fixed week at a timeshare in VA. It used to have good trading power. It is a four season resort in the mountains. We attended a sales pitch recently where we were told that since RCI is going to points, that our fixed week no longer has good trading power. All the sudden the location was deemed not good. They wanted us to transfer our fixed week of Two units every year, for 90,000 points, at a cost of $10,000.
We did not do it. I would like to hear from people that are informed on this issue.
Does the developer have a valid point? Is our trading power weakened, or is this a ploy to get more money?
Thanks in advance for responding.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 19, 2014)

With RCI Points, Points-are-Points, there is no trading power.  Nothing is hidden. You see upfront how many RCI Points are required for the trade, be-it a day, a couple/few days, or a week.  You only use the points required for the trade and bank the rest for a future trade, unlike weeks where you give up the whole week.  I like weeks 

But I wouldn't give somebody $10,000 to convert my TS from RCI Weeks (TPU's) to RCI Points.  You can pick up an 80K RCI Points TS for under $1000.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/80-000-RCI-...51375639374?pt=Timeshares&hash=item233eb0f34e


Or how about 98,000 RCI Points:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/98-000-RCI-...31249101667?pt=Timeshares&hash=item1e8f0e5b63


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 19, 2014)

You must be at Massanutten.  In general most places charge $3000-4000 to convert and even at that it is overpriced.  As the other poster said if you want points get one already converted and save yourself $8000-9000.  They forgot to mention that your rci fees would go up about $20 a year and you would lose the $139 internal trading fee.  How many tpu's are you getting now?  90,000 points might go a little further in some instances but not in others.  Where do you typically go?


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi,
I think your time share is associated with one we own in the Berkshires. Unfortunately, we bought through the developer (didn't know TUG). When we bought, we were assured the fixed week was "RED" season, very desirable and would trade well with RCI. Well we soon found out the week we bought wasn't a good trader and considered mud season. Well a few years later we did the owner update, and we were told we bought a "soft" red week and we could trade our week to a summer week for the cost of an additional $10,000.00. We declined the offer and we were treated very poorly. I was so upset that they had made a killing on us the first time, and were know telling us the week we bought directly from them was basically worth nothing. But in the end I try to make it work and it does using TPU's by combining years. Live and Learn.
Sue


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2014)

The only advantage of Points vs Weeks is the flexibility. Whereas with your Weeks unit, you get one week of occupancy (per maintenance fee if you own more than one), with Points, those 90K Points oughtta be good for 2-3 weeks. More in a 1BR, less in bigger units. Points spend like currency. Bear in mind that there is an exchange fee- currently $209 for each exchange (use of the points) so less exchanges will cost less overall.

This 'conversion' tactic is something that mature (sold out) resorts are doing to increase revenue. Pure profit for them. RCI charges less than $1K to do it, so the rest is gravy. It also gives owners the impression of equality. Say your resort was NOT a 4 season resort. It has nice Summers and some skiing in the winter, but that leaves 6 months or so of 'mud season'. Those weeks usually have the same MF as the prime, summer or winter weeks. By converting those to points, those crummy week owners are led to believe that they'll magically be able to book prime weeks. 

If you like what you own, do nothing. You have a contract that says what you own. Fixed weeks are always desirable. Unless the resort goes into disrepair, your TPUs will be pretty stable- the same way Points would be.

As stated above, if you want some points, buy another already converted unit somewhere. I own one that I've never seen that gives me 2-3 nice vacations a year. If you do, we here in TUG feel that the ratio of about a penny of MF per point is about right. In other words, those 90,000 points should have a MF of about $900/yr.

Best Wishes

Jim


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm not sure if they'd have had to pick me up off the floor once they quoted that price, had to put up with about 30 minutes of hysterical laughter from me or if I'd have had to excuse myself to go use the restroom. 

We enjoy the internal points programs we belong too and, exchanging using points in I.I. has been fine (fixed value, no surprises) but, $10,000 is WAY above my threshold to pay for the convenience/flexablity of points.

We stopped using RCI and don't use I.I. anymore than necessary. RCI and the resorts associated with RCI appear to have developed a way to continue to churn money out of current customers without really giving them much in the way of additional benefits. They like to use scare tactics by saying things like you're current week has no value. I always come back with the situation where, if what they sold me before has no value and, if I must pay again to maintain any value, what's to keep you from hitting us up again in a few years with the exact same scenario. Thanks but no thanks. I'm not paying for the same product more than once. Especially when a company has just proven they're willing to change the rules in such a way that requires thousands of more dollars be paid to them or have no value, which seems a lot like legalized blackmail.


----------



## Winterrose (Aug 19, 2014)

We are at Massanutten. We have two units each year. Sometimes we use one unit and deposit the other one. Sometimes we deposit both units. And on occasion, we use both units. They told us if we continue to only come to Massunutten, we would not have a problem, but if we try to exchange to somewhere else, we will have trouble.
In the past, we have exchanged and gone to Africa, Hawaii, Canada, MA, AR, AK, UT. etc.
So, if we deposit both units, we have two weeks to use.
They said 90,000 points would get us anywhere, plus it could get several weeks, depending on where we go. And, if we went on short notice (within 45 days) we could go for 10,000 points.

Thanks to everyone who responded. I now know the amount that should be paid for points. Your insight is appreciated.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 19, 2014)

A note of clarification regarding a previous comment:  Depending on the TPUs you get with your Weeks deposit & your exchange choice, it is definitely possible to get multiple weeks for a 1-week deposit.   

Say your deposit nets you 35 TPUs and you want to exchange into an 18 TPU week.  You'll have 17 leftover TPUs which can then be used for another exchange, or you could 'combine' the leftovers (for a fee) with other deposits or leftover TPUs you have in your account for a larger TPU amount.  It's actually a pretty flexible system.

Those leftover TPUs, even small amounts, can go pretty far--especially when RCI offers specials with exchanges as low as 4 or 5 TPUs per week.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 20, 2014)

Winterrose said:


> We are at Massanutten. We have two units each year. Sometimes we use one unit and deposit the other one. Sometimes we deposit both units. And on occasion, we use both units. They told us if we continue to only come to Massunutten, we would not have a problem, but if we try to exchange to somewhere else, we will have trouble.
> In the past, we have exchanged and gone to Africa, Hawaii, Canada, MA, AR, AK, UT. etc.
> So, if we deposit both units, we have two weeks to use.
> They said 90,000 points would get us anywhere, plus it could get several weeks, depending on where we go. And, if we went on short notice (within 45 days) we could go for 10,000 points.
> ...



The same last minute weeks that go for 10,000 or less are available to weeks owners for 3-10 tpu's and they never become available to points owners before 30 days not 45 and more than half of those weeks had been available to weeks owners for low tpu's while they were still full price in the 40,000-100,000 range for rci points owners. 

I do find that last minute cancellations get loaded into the points side about an hour before they appear back on the weeks side but that's not enough reason to overpay for points.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 20, 2014)

Winterrose said:


> We are at Massanutten. We have two units each year. Sometimes we use one unit and deposit the other one. Sometimes we deposit both units. And on occasion, we use both units. They told us if we continue to only come to Massunutten, we would not have a problem, but if we try to exchange to somewhere else, we will have trouble.
> In the past, we have exchanged and gone to Africa, Hawaii, Canada, MA, AR, AK, UT. etc.
> So, if we deposit both units, we have two weeks to use.
> They said 90,000 points would get us anywhere, plus it could get several weeks, depending on where we go. And, if we went on short notice (within 45 days) we could go for 10,000 points.
> ...



I thought you might be at Massanutten. Sit tight and do nothing, sounds like you're already getting the use out of it you want. Massanutten is a pretty good place to own overall. We also own Wyndham and Worldmark, and originally bought the Massanutten for a different purpose (PIC into Wyndham, which we didn't end up doing, so deposited each 2-BR side as a total of 4 weeks deposit for Worldmark credits). 

I believe our summer weeks were pulling 16 and 18 TPUs, respectively, depending A or B side. Not great, but not terrible either. For around $750 in maintenance fees, that's a total of 34 TPUs. That can go pretty far depending upon how you use it.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 20, 2014)

Winterrose said:


> We are at Massanutten. We have two units each year. Sometimes we use one unit and deposit the other one. Sometimes we deposit both units. And on occasion, we use both units. They told us if we continue to only come to Massunutten, we would not have a problem, but if we try to exchange to somewhere else, we will have trouble.
> In the past, we have exchanged and gone to Africa, Hawaii, Canada, MA, AR, AK, UT. etc.
> So, if we deposit both units, we have two weeks to use.
> They said 90,000 points would get us anywhere, plus it could get several weeks, depending on where we go. And, if we went on short notice (within 45 days) we could go for 10,000 points.
> ...



I take it that the $10,000 is to convert both units = $5,000/units.

I also take it that your ONLY getting 45,000 RCI Points/unit = 1 Bedroom units?

When you deposit your weeks into RCI, it's up to RCI how many TPU's they will give you, not Massanutten. Did you ask them if they have a RCI crystal ball and why they think RCI is going to devalue your TS/Massanutten?

I'm with Doug:
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Just laugh in their face and keep laughing all they way out the door repeating $10,000.  :hysterical:


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 20, 2014)

No Massanutten is charging $10,000 per unit.  Almost all are lockoffs but the conversion is per deeded unit be it a triennial 2 br lock off (2 one br units) or a 4 br annual (2 two br units). I think if you have multiple units they may go down to $7000 each. 

The best units get 178,000 rci points for $800 mf (Regal vistas 4 br weeks 26-31 and 52) which is better than Grandview.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 20, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> No Massanutten is charging $10,000 per unit.  Almost all are lockoffs but the conversion is per deeded unit be it a triennial 2 br lock off (2 one br units) or a 4 br annual (2 two br units). I think if you have multiple units they may go down to $7000 each.
> 
> The best units get 178,000 rci points for $800 mf (Regal vistas 4 br weeks 26-31 and 52) which is better than Grandview.



Now that's beyond laughable, that's jaw dropping 

With $10,000 I could buy about 2 Million RCI Points, instead of just 80K.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 3, 2014)

Reading this with great interest.  We own 2 four BR units at summit at Massanutten.  I bank each as 2-two Br units, giving me 4 weeks with 18 TPUs each.  We are currently at the Wyndham in Nashville.  They want to convert our four weeks into 480,000 points.  The one salesperson quickly told us $89 for each unit or $178 for the 2 units / 4 weeks.  We only had 1 hour and absolutely had to leave.  We are rescheduled for tomorrow to continue the conversation.  What should I think about this?  Thanks
Edited to add, we never use our home resort.  We always trade.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ann-Marie said:


> Reading this with great interest.  We own 2 four BR units at summit at Massanutten.  I bank each as 2-two Br units, giving me 4 weeks with 18 TPUs each.  We are currently at the Wyndham in Nashville.  They want to convert our four weeks into 480,000 points.  The one salesperson quickly told us $89 for each unit or $178 for the 2 units / 4 weeks.  We only had 1 hour and absolutely had to leave.  We are rescheduled for tomorrow to continue the conversation.  What should I think about this?  Thanks
> Edited to add, we never use our home resort.  We always trade.



The fee they are talking about is the yearly PIC fee to use the Massanutten units as Wyndham points.  In order to set up a contract with the two PIC (personal interval choice- or some such terminology) weeks will require a full price minimum Wyndham purchase which will be around $18,000-24,000 for 120,000 or so Wyndham points.  My numbers may not be exact but I don't think you can walk out of the meeting with 480,000 wyndham points for your massanutten weeks without spending $18,000 or more.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 4, 2014)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/convert_timeshare_deeded_week_to_points.html


----------



## BigRedOne (Sep 4, 2014)

I always thought our developer (Roark Resort in Branson) would never succumb to this tactic but low and behold all of a sudden I received a letter and a phone call from our resort wanting us to convert to points.  Well, this year we didn’t trade and actually stayed at Roark and found out that, sadly, the developer had passed away this past year.  His son took over the management of the resort (they also own several other non-TS attractions in Branson) and alas “my opinion” greed set in.  I am not very happy about it and I hope his foray into milking the owners for more money takes a steep dive off a very tall cliff.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 4, 2014)

Ann-Marie said:


> Reading this with great interest.  We own 2 four BR units at summit at Massanutten.  I bank each as 2-two Br units, giving me 4 weeks with 18 TPUs each.  We are currently at the Wyndham in Nashville.  They want to convert our four weeks into 480,000 points.  The one salesperson quickly told us $89 for each unit or $178 for the 2 units / 4 weeks.  We only had 1 hour and absolutely had to leave.  We are rescheduled for tomorrow to continue the conversation.  What should I think about this?  Thanks
> Edited to add, we never use our home resort.  We always trade.



See Page 347 of Directory for PIC program.

Yes, you have to make a Developer purchase of around 105K points for  around $20K.

Stand them up  tomorrow and  enjoy  all the great activities.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 4, 2014)

Pack, see my other post!


----------



## eyeguy2020 (Sep 5, 2014)

If I already own an RCI weeks unit, can I call RCI directly to convert it to points or do I have do through the resort?


----------



## Free2Roam (Sep 5, 2014)

If the resort is an RCI Points resort you will need to go thru the resort. If it's not, and you are an RCI Points member already, you can call RCI directly and do a PFD (points for deposit) for a small fee. You would need to PFD every year you want the points instead of the week. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## eyeguy2020 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> With RCI Points, Points-are-Points, there is no trading power.  Nothing is hidden. You see upfront how many RCI Points are required for the trade, be-it a day, a couple/few days, or a week.  You only use the points required for the trade and bank the rest for a future trade, unlike weeks where you give up the whole week.  I like weeks
> 
> But I wouldn't give somebody $10,000 to convert my TS from RCI Weeks (TPU's) to RCI Points.  You can pick up an 80K RCI Points TS for under $1000.
> 
> ...



This is somewhat misleading.  By acquiring these points you are committing to additional annual maintenance fees.  Also not all RCI points are equal.  There is a home resort reservation period where you can trade back into your home resort one month earlier than RCI points owners who own elsewhere.  This is a HUGE advantage if you own at a high demand resort and like to visit it often.  Instead of purchasing another timeshare, once you are in the points system you can purchase additional points one the secondary market at about 1 cent per point without any commitment to more maintenance fees.


----------



## qwerty (Sep 5, 2014)

Winterrose said:


> My wife and I have a fixed week at a timeshare in VA. It used to have good trading power. It is a four season resort in the mountains. We attended a sales pitch recently where we were told that since RCI is going to points, that our fixed week no longer has good trading power. All the sudden the location was deemed not good. They wanted us to transfer our fixed week of Two units every year, for 90,000 points, at a cost of $10,000.
> We did not do it. I would like to hear from people that are informed on this issue.
> Does the developer have a valid point? Is our trading power weakened, or is this a ploy to get more money?
> Thanks in advance for responding.


What two weeks do you own and what is the trading power?


----------



## qwerty (Sep 5, 2014)

eyeguy2020 said:


> This is somewhat misleading.  By acquiring these points you are committing to additional annual maintenance fees.  Also not all RCI points are equal.  There is a home resort reservation period where you can trade back into your home resort one month earlier than RCI points owners who own elsewhere.  This is a HUGE advantage if you own at a high demand resort and like to visit it often.  Instead of purchasing another timeshare, once you are in the points system you can purchase additional points one the secondary market at about 1 cent per point without any commitment to more maintenance fees.


So, how do you get into the system without committing to an additional M/F or paying to convert?


----------



## qwerty (Sep 5, 2014)

Winterrose said:


> We are at Massanutten. We have two units each year. Sometimes we use one unit and deposit the other one. Sometimes we deposit both units. And on occasion, we use both units. They told us if we continue to only come to Massunutten, we would not have a problem, but if we try to exchange to somewhere else, we will have trouble.
> In the past, we have exchanged and gone to Africa, Hawaii, Canada, MA, AR, AK, UT. etc.
> So, if we deposit both units, we have two weeks to use.
> They said 90,000 points would get us anywhere, plus it could get several weeks, depending on where we go. And, if we went on short notice (within 45 days) we could go for 10,000 points.
> ...


The short notice trip can be as low as 7500 points plus the $159 exchange fee. But in the nearly ten years of retirement and using points, I have only used the short notice a few times. If you can afford another M/F, then Grandview in LV is a great resort to own. I don't own at Grand View but wish that I did rather than where I own. If it were me and owned at Massanutten, I would not convert. I would take on the additional M/F because I know it has worked for me. As mentioned elsewhere, points are available for a reasonable cost when enrolled in RCI points.


----------



## qwerty (Sep 5, 2014)

FreeIn2010 said:


> If the resort is an RCI Points resort you will need to go thru the resort. If it's not, and you are an RCI Points member already, you can call RCI directly and do a PFD (points for deposit) for a small fee. You would need to PFD every year you want the points instead of the week.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


PFD (points for deposit) is only available for a resort that is not in RCI points even if your week is still in "weeks".


----------



## eyeguy2020 (Sep 5, 2014)

qwerty said:


> So, how do you get into the system without committing to an additional M/F or paying to convert?



You can't.   If you own a week at a points resort, you have to pay the resort if you want it converted to points. You can't call rci and convert it yourself.  You could try to find a resale already converted but then you are committing to additional maintenance fees (unless you are able to sell your week). We paid $3,000 to convert our unit ar smuggs several years ago.  This has enabled us to take vacations that would have been $6,000 more expensive had we not converted.


----------



## Free2Roam (Sep 5, 2014)

qwerty said:


> PFD (points for deposit) is only available for a resort that is not in RCI points even if your week is still in "weeks".



I'm pretty sure we're saying the same thing.


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 5, 2014)

eyeguy2020 said:


> This is somewhat misleading.  By acquiring these points you are committing to additional annual maintenance fees.  Also not all RCI points are equal.  There is a home resort reservation period where you can trade back into your home resort one month earlier than RCI points owners who own elsewhere.  This is a HUGE advantage if you own at a high demand resort and like to visit it often.  Instead of purchasing another timeshare, once you are in the points system you can purchase additional points one the secondary market at about 1 cent per point without any commitment to more maintenance fees.



 

Dude, I don't know what your talking about?

1.  I said that with RCI Points (not weeks = points lite = TPU's), points are points, which are true as far as RCI is concerned. We're not talking about making a home resort reservation, we're talking about RCI trades, so points are points.  There is nothing misleading about that.  And yes, all RCI points for a given amount are equal.  If I own 80K RCI points at the GV and you own 80K RCI points some where's else, The Are Equal.

2. I don't know where your going with the extra MF?  If someone is looking to buy a TS and they purchase an TCI Points wee, they are not acquiring extra MF's.  If someone own's a TS and they purchase an extra week, yes there is an additional MF.  If someone converts their RCI Weeks TS to RCI Points (not a good idea), then there is no additional MF.

I think your confused.


----------



## eyeguy2020 (Sep 13, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Dude, I don't know what your talking about?
> 
> 1.  I said that with RCI Points (not weeks = points lite = TPU's), points are points, which are true as far as RCI is concerned. We're not talking about making a home resort reservation, we're talking about RCI trades, so points are points.  There is nothing misleading about that.  And yes, all RCI points for a given amount are equal.  If I own 80K RCI points at the GV and you own 80K RCI points some where's else, The Are Equal.
> 
> ...



1.  Home resort reservations are RCI trades.  It is a trade back into your home resort at a time you do not own.  I own at Smugglers notch and these trades cost $40 if you trade between 11-12 months before check-in.  *RCI points owned at different resorts are equal in number but are not equal in real-world value because they don't have equal access to prime inventory.* 

Here's an example.  Weeks 7 and 52 (Presidents and Christmas Week) at Smugglers notch are their most desired and expensive weeks.  You can't trade into them with any consistency using RCI weeks.  However, there are a limited number of points units that are not reserved by their owners in advance and become available only to Smugglers Notch RCI points owners one year in advance of check-in.  If you own RCI points at another resort you have access to them 10 months before check-in, but by that time this prime inventory is long gone.  This is an opportunity for HUGE savings if you own Smuggler Notch points.  I paid Smuggler Notch $3,000 7 years ago to convert from weeks to points.  I don't own week 7 or 52, but with some advance planning I've been able to trade back into Smuggs to acquire one of these weeks 6 times over the years.  I "rented" extra points on the secondary market at 1 cent per point to pay for these extra vacations.   "Renting" means I'm using the points one time only, another owner with too many points transferred the points to my account.  I did not acquire any additional maintenance fees to use those points.  I just "rent" extra points whenever I need them.  A typical week 7 or week 52 2BR at Smuggs is 82,500 points. At 1 cent per point my cost for a week was only $825 + $40 exchange fee = $865.  If I had remained in the Weeks system,  the cheapest way to get that same week would be to rent it from another owner on the Smuggs "swap column" at a cost of at least $2,500.  My savings for the week, $2,500 - 865 or $1,625.  I have done this 6 times over the years.  Total savings $1,625 x 6 = $9,810.  I also rent extra points to acquire other prime inventory at Smuggs in the summer at substantial savings.
*My point is that under limited circumstances it can actually make sense to pay the developer to convert to points.  If you own at a high demand resort (like Smuggs) and like to visit it often, it is possible to save a lot of money by paying to convert to points.*  You can't call RCI and convert a Smuggs week yourself.  You have to pay the developer.  Buying points at another resort does not help in this case because you wouldn't have access to the best inventory.  I'm not suggesting converting makes sense for the opening poster.  However this thread was linked by a TUG newsletter under a headline that it "almost ALWAYS" is a poor decision to pay a resort to convert.  I just wanted to provide an example where it can pay off, in a big way.

2.  The Ebay auctions you link require an ongoing commitment to additional maintenance fees.  It does get the opening poster into the RCI points system but he would owe maintenance fees on those points in addition to the fees he already owes on his week.  In my scenario,  I got into the points system without committing to additional maintenance fees.  I can "rent" additional RCI points to take as many or as few additional vacations I want in a given year.


----------



## Tommart (Sep 24, 2014)

*My Experience with Weeks and Points*

I own two Weeks units at Massanutten as well.  We love it.  This year we stayed three times.

I have gone to the Points conversion presentation a couple times, and both times I talked them down to $7K to convert to Points.  

I also own a Points week in Florida.

The $7K price is way to high.  About $1K would be fair. It's unbelievable that so many are converting.  Talked to one couple who stay at Massanutten the same week every year.  They converted!  Why?

Other than the cost, a big negative for me is that Points expire.  You can pay to extend them, but 2013 points must be used by 2015, or they're gone.  Right now I have 170K points and about 155 tpu.  I'm struggling finding ways to spend my Points before they expire.  (I also have four upcoming reservations.)

With Weeks, one can always pay a fee ($109 the last time I did it), and have two more years added.

I find slightly better availability of units under Points, but its not the big difference that salesmen would have you believe.  

Sometimes Points units are cheaper than Weeks units, and sometimes they're more expensive. At Massanutten its better to reserve with Weeks.

And this is a result of what I call "Points Inflation."  Twenty years ago, 30K points was a lot.  People who bought these units are still getting 30K points.  With newer Points resorts (e.g. Massanutten) many of the units have well over 100K points.    

For example, there's many older resorts at Virginia Beach that its a much better deal to exchange using Points.  But its difficult to find these units. As soon as they are available, people pick them up.

I also have had difficulty reserving units for less than one week.  Sometimes the resort  will not allow you to do it.

I also tried to make a hotel reservation using Points.  It was cheaper using Expedia, and I would not have the option to cancel--which by the way I ended up doing.  Good thing I went with Expedia.

Sorry.  This is too long.  Bottom line:  Do not convert to Points.


----------



## elaine (Sep 25, 2014)

I assume you mean 1/1/2013 points expire 12/31/2015--which is 3 years. For ex, my 4/1/2013 points are good thru 4/1/2014, then they automatically roll over for free or nominal fee until 4/1/2015, then I can pay $99 or so to extend until 4/1/2016. 
I must say, I really like having both points and TPUs--there are exchanges I could only get with points or the points on generic grid were much lower than TPUs for same week (DVC studios and 1Br in prime time), and some exchanges that would have been more points than TPUs--such as a summer week 2BR for 21 TPUs--granted, not a gold crown, but prime week at a prime location--actually sort of surprised I got that trade (via ongoing search).


----------

